# Curtis 1239E-8521 vs hpevs ac 35x2 amp rms



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

aquabiologist said:


> Appreciate any thoughts


Have you seen the EV West conversion kits (here)? They use a single AC50 which seems perfectly adequate in terms of performance.

AC50 (or 51?) is what Jehu uses in his split as well (here).

It might also be worth considering a small Tesla motor/inverter/trans/diff... I know that sounds crazy but I've heard some people are picking them up for peanuts from car breakers who don't know what they've got  My Tesla powered split thread is here


----------



## aquabiologist (Sep 8, 2017)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> Have you seen the EV West conversion kits (here)? They use a single AC50 which seems perfectly adequate in terms of performance.
> 
> AC50 (or 51?) is what Jehu uses in his split as well (here).
> 
> It might also be worth considering a small Tesla motor/inverter/trans/diff... I know that sounds crazy but I've heard some people are picking them up for peanuts from car breakers who don't know what they've got  My Tesla powered split thread is here


Thanks for the links! 
I have seen this, but the ac 50 cannot deliver the 34 kw continous, just around 22 [email protected] amps rms. So controller issue is the same with the 135 amps. 
I figure the tesla option is way over my head 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

aquabiologist said:


> I have seen this, but the ac 50 cannot deliver the 34 kw continous


I'm not sure why you think 34kW is important... iirc a single AC50 is twice the HP of the original ICE 

Here's another great conversion using a single AC motor;


----------



## aquabiologist (Sep 8, 2017)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> I'm not sure why you think 34kW is important... iirc a single AC50 is twice the HP of the original ICE
> 
> Here's another great conversion using a single AC motor;


Exactly, thats the question.

Between peak (seconds?) and continous (forever?) there's quite some room.

I'm pretty sure i need the 34 kw @ 4000 rpm to do 100 km/h because my ICE is delivering this. So maybe the question is: How long could i do 34 kw @ 4000 rpm with the ac 50, before the controller starts to shut down and/or the engine overheats?


Btw: Jehu's conversion is fantastic [emoji41]




Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

aquabiologist said:


> ...
> However the curtis controller, which goes with this, only delivers 135 amps rms continous. Even with dual Controllers thats not enough for continous 34 kw. Or am i missing something?
> 
> Appreciate any thoughts,
> ...


Consider cold plates for controllers with liquid cooling?

major


----------



## aquabiologist (Sep 8, 2017)

Any idea how far you could push continous amp rms with liquid cooling?

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

aquabiologist said:


> Any idea how far you could push continous amp rms with liquid cooling?


I suspect liquid cooling could get what you need. But don't take that as a guarantee. A lot depends on cold plate design (R-theta, IIRC), flow, heat exchanger (radiator) and ambient temp (delta T). Such a coolant system can lower the overall mean temperature of the devices and extend life.

I've seen cold plate designs for the Curtis. Standalone, it has a thick Al baseplate but but no fins. Good for mounting to large flat metal surface but not so hanging in an air stream. I even recall seeing someone mill coolant slots in the baseplate. I think member here called miz uses liquid cooling on his. Maybe he or Ivansgarage can chime in.

major

{edit}
http://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=104


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Something like this?

http://www.surpluscenter.com/Electr...OMPUTER-CPU-LIQUID-COOLING-SYSTEM-16-1361.axd


----------



## aquabiologist (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you all for the links. 

I guess there goes my aircooled ev ;-)

The ev weat cooling plate looks solid to me. Unless there is an 200 amp rms @ 144 volt controller out there, that goes with the hpevs ac 35x2, thats probably the only way to go.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------

